# Gratuitous fly porn



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess they didnt like my voyeurism.  They only let me get the one shot off.  The specular highlights are a little blown on the thorax areas but overall Im happy with it.  About a 50% crop.

1/200 @ f13 ISO 200


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2010)

Marvellous photo, blown highlights or not (I hardly see any!), porn or not. I'd be happy about this one, too!!!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2010)

I've heard of blue movies...but that guy fly there takes the cake....looks like he's been going at it till he's blue in the, uh...well, he's blue all over...cool shot.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 25, 2010)

Much thanks guys!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## rayfrank (Jul 28, 2010)

Here,In this type of pictures there are two insects who express their love towards each other.I like this picture just because of the right moment capture by you.And from your photography I can understand the usable photography of the perfect moment.


----------

